# Video of calf being born



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 19, 2012)

For anyone new to cattle, here is a video of our heifer Premier Exxonna when she was being born. It is amazing  to see first hand when a new life comes into the world. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twhnmf9vZhE 
It is condensed to @ 8 minutes but she was already getting her colostrum within one hour of birth, 
She's still spunky now at 24 months old and we love her!  She is a Texas Longhorn and rides and drives and does tricks, too. 
Visit us at www.premierlonghorns.com/RidingLonghorns.html We love our backyard herd!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 19, 2012)

I didn't see the video, but some neat pics!  Love the top one, have never seen that one before!


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Karin, if you get a chance, view the video, it's on youtube. It is amazing to see the babies being born!! It is always so exciting.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 20, 2012)

Great video!  Thanks for sharing!  You have some beautiful Longhorns.


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you! We luv 'em! ♥


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 20, 2012)

Great video! Thank you for sharing it 

I have always loved Longhorns and I REALLY love cattle that are trained to ride!


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 20, 2012)

They are a unique, large size companion animal! a cross between the family dog, the family horse and the family cow! LOL but seriously, they are very special.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 20, 2012)

I would love a Texas Longhorn!! You wanna give me one? lol


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 20, 2012)

We breed, raise and train them but don't give them away though sometimes it is like adopting out children! wanting them to go to loving,  forever homes!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

I LOVE longhorns!! How long does it take for their horns to get long? And do you breed for long horns or just cutie pies?? 

Go ahead, send me one,  I know you want to


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 21, 2012)

We have a small but select herd (yes, a back yard herd! LOL) with an elite breeding program. We exclusively A.I. and use only leading sires in the industry. So, all our cows have stacked genetics with numerous world champions in their pedigrees. So, yes we do breed for horn plus disposition, intelligence and conformation. At exactly 12 months of age, we expect all our calves, heifers, bulls & steers to have a minimum of 30 inches tip to tip, with all our heifers and bulls maturing to a minimum of 70" TTT with the goals of 80" TTT or more. Here is one of our heifers who is projecting to over 85" TTT.  Steers on the other hand will always exceed cows & bulls in over all horn since they will grow more horn than a cow or bull. Visit us at www.premierlonghorns.com for more info!


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow these are so cool. I live in chickasha oklahoma thats like 2 hours from you so we are like neighbors.


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, we are! Chickasha is not far away.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Aug 2, 2012)

how cool. I would love to know how you train them to ride. I have a calf Id love to put a saddle on but have no idea where to begin. 

Cool birth video too. She picked a really pretty spot to do it.


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Aug 2, 2012)

That's cool that you have a pet calf!  Cattle, especially Texas Longhorns are very smart and when treated with kindness can be very affectionate and will bond to the person who cares for them. We have posted some tips about training your calf at:  www.premierlonghorns.com/INFORMATION-LINKS.html


----------

